# Favorite Spot



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Where does everyone go to ride? My favorite place is up at my uncle's house. We take our buggies, and follow the power lines. It goes for FOREVER! Last year we saw a black bear cub running into the woods. Cool site to see. My aunt was a little scared and wanted to get out before we were attacked, lol.

80


----------



## enault (Sep 18, 2001)

I live and ride in the UP. There is great riding up here.


----------

